# 7-28 Mahi



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

Caught this fish in open water with another great cow about 51 miles out of PC. Ended up with four nice fish over 20 pounds.

It was little Michael's first trophy!


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Damn....that's a stud Mahi!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn!!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Michael has started off w/ a stud mahi. Congrats!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Weigh it?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We need a better pic, but that looks like a hoss of a Mahi! Strange how once they get older they pair up like they do. Good fish.

Robert


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

nice mahi... cant wait to get back in action in start having reports like this.


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice fish, bet it will not be his last!!!!!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

That thing is a beast. Nice fish!


----------

